# Isoroku Yamamoto 2011 Movie



## dimsum (31 Mar 2013)

I finally found the new Japanese Yamamoto bio-pic and I have to say I was pretty impressed.  It is very much like Sands of Iwo Jima, and focuses on the often overlooked opposition from the Imperial Japanese Navy to entering into the conflicts of the 1930s-1940s.  

Being a Japanese movie, the hard part would be finding it (legally).  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reng%C3%B4_kantai_shirei_ch%C3%B4kan:_Yamamoto_Isoroku_%282011_film%29


----------

